# Food stuck around beak



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

My 9 week old pullet always has food caked around her beak and some accumulated in the opening of her beak. Any ideas why?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Drinking before eating, or possibly a snotty nose the n eating.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe not drinking right after eating like alot of chicks do. If the chicks continues to eat normal and drink normal and show no signs of illness I wouldnt worry.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

She's not drinking much. Slumped over and puffed out. Cocci? I've got amprolium in water but she's not drinking much.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I doubt cocci and personally would not medicate unless your absolutly sure. I would give electrolytes and limit the feed. Dip its beak or use a medicine seringe to put the water in its mouth. 
Below is the symptom list for cocci and alink with more info. 
*SYMPTOMS*
The most common symptoms of cocci are:


diarrhea and/or blood and/or mucous in droppings
lethargy, listlessness
pale skin color
loss of appetite
weight loss in older chickens
failure of chicks to grow/thrive
progression of symptoms can be gradual or rapidly result in death, particularly in chicks
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/12/coccidiosis-what-backyard-chicken.html


----------

